# Save time spoon feeding



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I know urea volatilizes and was wondering if were possible to mix a batch of urea (46-0-0), potassium nitrate (13-0-46), Ferrous sulphate together in a bucket the night before I spray then add the rest of the water needed the next morning in my spreadermate without any detrimental effects? I also plan to add TNex and Primo Paclo to the mix when appropriate to apply.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would think if it's just over night you should be just fine. You will want to give it a good mixing the next day just to be safe. Why are you adding T-Nex and Primo together? They are the same thing.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Overnight or even for a couple days it should be fine. Longer term it is not a good idea. Urea in solution converts to Ammonium Cyanate and the pH becomes alkaline. Not only does it smell bad, but it can burn the grass.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@Mightyquinn 


Mightyquinn said:


> I would think if it's just over night you should be just fine. You will want to give it a good mixing the next day just to be safe. Why are you adding T-Nex and Primo together? They are the same thing.


I saw a comment in your lawn journal of you using both.


Mightyquinn said:


> I have used the Paclo/Tnex combo on the 419 last year and was getting 300 GDD out of it and it pretty much shut it down for growth so I can imagine what it would do with TifGrand. You just have to reduce your rates of both when applying.


I respect your knowledge and experience in caring for your lawn and thought I would give a go. If I can keep a low HOC and get away with mowing 1x a week I will take that as a win.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @Mightyquinn
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> ...


You wrote Primo but I think you meant Paclo?

Yes, I used that combo a few years ago on my 419, just make sure your lawn is in good shape before applying as it will put the brakes on.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > @Mightyquinn
> ...


Oh crap I did. I totally meant Paclo. Will do. I appreciate the warning. How many days do you get between mowing? What is your HOC?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think I was doing around 300 GDD and mowing around .5"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Mightyquinn 300GDD on palco too?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Mightyquinn 300GDD on palco too?


With Paclo and T-Nex together, yes.


----------

